# l245 filter



## donmopar (Sep 27, 2008)

I noticed that the L245 filter screen is inside the rear housing but on the L235 and L275 it has a regular filter on the back of the pump. Now here is the real question could the filter housing be added to the L245 to make for much easier to service. If that would not work maybe changing the entire pump assembly (of course when it eventually dies) would make it fit on the engine.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Don,

I don't know of anyone who has made this modification. I am not sure if it can or cannot be done. I would think if it could be, it would have been done by now. 

You try emailing the folks over on Tractor Smart and they may have a better idea.


----------

